# 17", 16 1/2", 16",14 3/4" Pompanos



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Got a late start due to the weather. Arrived at the beach around 2 pm. It was slow for a while with nothing hitting except catfish. After about the 6th catfish, finally got our first pompano measuring 16 ½”. Then the pompanos starting hitting in pretty quick succession. Next one was 17”, a 14 ¾”, and last one 16”. Then some lady fish and more catfish. Left the beach around 4:30. Not a bad day all in all. 


View attachment 50361


View attachment 50362


View attachment 50363


View attachment 50364



View attachment 50369



View attachment 50370


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

what did u use man? how far you cast?


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice fish. I take it the grass is down, or were you fishing standing in the water?


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

stevesmi said:


> what did u use man? how far you cast?


Sand fleas...about 50-75 yds off the beach. Keep on fishin!!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

FlFrayedKnot said:


> Nice fish. I take it the grass is down, or were you fishing standing in the water?


We had no problems with grass or algae. Water was just beautiful!!!


----------



## stumblefish (Jul 9, 2011)

Ouch looks like it bit your thumb LOL Nice fish


----------



## itchyfish (Jun 22, 2012)

*No puny fish for us*

We fish for _real_ Pompanos. We throw back anything smaller than a 20 inch Pompano! 

Also, we catch ours with our hands. I noticed you have to use a line.  

Perhaps when you are 51 years old, you will learn to fish as well as I do.

:thumbup:


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

what was the tide doing when you caught your Pomps?


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Here is what the tide was doing. Keep on fishin!!!

(30.2783° N, 87.5550° W) Tide Graph Start Time: 2012-06-01 00:00








Friday, June 1st, 2012TimeTypeHeight

*8:36 AM CDT**High Tide**1.01 feet*
*6:14 PM CDT**Low Tide**-0.19 feet*


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for report & pics.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info and sharing!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Great report! I am going to try and get out there this weekend and see if I can have the same results. Great pics too!


----------

